# Trip to the Wild Turkey Center



## Gut_Pile (Mar 30, 2010)

On my way home from Nitroland last week I stopped by the NWTF's Wild Turkey Center. If you have never been here I would suggest stopping by if you ever get the chance it is a very cool place.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 30, 2010)

some more


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 30, 2010)

some odd turkeys


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool.  Thanks for sharing.

How did your hunt go?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 30, 2010)

You sure that wasnt Boparks house ?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 30, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> Very cool.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How did your hunt go?



We had a blast. Mr. Andy is a top notch host. We got on and saw birds everyday. We just couldn't close the deal. They didn't talk much due to being henned up and they busted us a few times as well. All in all it was a great trip that I look forward to doing again...that is if it is Nitro approved!


----------



## Nitro (Mar 30, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> Very cool.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How did your hunt go?



We had a great time. Did not kill a bird, but we know where they live now.. We made a few mistakes setting up on a pair of Gobblers......

These swamp turkeys move up and down the river according to the level of the river.....it's high right now and we don't have a lot of high ground.

Will has an invite to return whenever he wants. He is an impressive young man. 

I would share camp with him anytime. Thanks again for coming Will!!!!!!!


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 30, 2010)

Very Nice GP!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 30, 2010)

Nitro said:


> We had a great time. Did not kill a bird, but we know where they live now.. We made a few mistakes setting up on a pair of Gobblers......
> 
> These swamp turkeys move up and down the river according to the level of the river.....it's high right now and we don't have a lot of high ground.
> 
> ...




Those swamp turkeys did give us a run for our money no doubt. That is what makes it so much fun though...especially when you get to "give one a haircut" as you would say. 

I can't wait to come back and I would enjoy sharing a camp with you too anytime anywhere. I have some good stories to share with you from the past week. I hope you can take out some revenge for me and you in texas . I expect two things from your texas trip which I hope you can make come true

1. A call from you with a bird flopping in the background

2. A picture with your "Swampfox" box call and a bird

Good luck this upcoming weekend!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool post! Always wanted to visit the NWTF center and hunt the low country, Glad you fellas had a great hunt!


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics.  glad you had a good time with A.G.  I need to get with him one of these days as well, but Im waiting for him to get mistake proof.LOL


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a great trip Will! Probably a good thing you didn't kill a bird in the low country. You would've been disappointed after your GA bird.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 31, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> Looks like a great trip Will! Probably a good thing you didn't kill a bird in the low country. You would've been disappointed after your GA bird.



Trust me...i'm never disappointed with any long beard!


----------



## SHMELTON (Mar 31, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> Those swamp turkeys did give us a run for our money no doubt. That is what makes it so much fun though...especially when you get to "give one a haircut" as you would say.
> 
> I can't wait to come back and I would enjoy sharing a camp with you too anytime anywhere. I have some good stories to share with you from the past week. I hope you can take out some revenge for me and you in texas . I expect two things from your texas trip which I hope you can make come true
> 
> ...


----------



## Mission (Mar 31, 2010)

wheres the turkey center located? and dont tell me bo parks basement


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 31, 2010)

Mission said:


> wheres the turkey center located? and dont tell me bo parks basement



http://www.nwtf.org/about_us/wtc_museum.html


----------



## Jarred (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweet pics.


----------



## GooGoos (Mar 31, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 31, 2010)

That would be a Great Place to go for sure!  Thanks for sharing, those are some GREAT PICS!!  I really love the one with the Cougar going after Dinner!  Reminds me of my cat catching a Blue Jay one morning while I was looking out my window(Way back when I was a Kid)..........very cool, True Nature!


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice post Gut Pile!


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Apr 1, 2010)

That is now on my list of must see places. Thanks. That would be a wonderful family outing for us. I loved the pics.


----------



## theroaddog (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah the Winchester museum at the NWTF headquarters is really cool place to see. between all the mounts and the top notch call collection it is a must see for any serious turkey hunter.
Gut_pile, 
When you went did they charge admission?  It was free when I was there but they were thinking of charging to help offset operating cost. 

I interviewed for a job there and came very close to getting it. Unfortunately someone with more experience in a museum setting got the position over me. I just hope they hired a turkey hunter who appreciates our obsession.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 1, 2010)

They charge $5 if you are not a member


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice pics Will!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice can't wait!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like you had a good time and a place well worth going to.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 16, 2010)

Haven't been, plan on going one of these days...


----------



## silentK (Jul 1, 2010)

kool lookin place....but why they got the jungle bird in there...its not a turkey..


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 20, 2017)

be neat to be able to handle some of those box calls


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 20, 2017)

Sure would.

From a recent email I received, it seems they are adding a space that will feature Tom Kelly's work and will be a tribute to him.


----------

